# New Smoker in Mississippi



## tyrroneous (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi folks!! 

I've been a long time fan of smoked meats and have always wanted to try my hand at it. 

The day before Thanksgiving, my wife surprised me by giving me an offset smoker as an early birthday gift. So far I've smoked a turkey (successful), ribs (not so successful), and a boston butt (very good!). 

I've enjoyed the process so far, but feel I have a lot to learn to become proficient at smoking. My search for more info led me here and after poking around some, felt I should sign up.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, Tyrroneous! If you're just getting started this is a GREAT place to hang out. The folks here are friendly and always willing to share their experience. Make yourself at home and look around. We're glad to have you on board.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Dec 11, 2007)

welcome to smf. be sure to sign up for the free 5day e-course  if you haven't already.


----------



## gramason (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome, you found the right place to get you on your way to some good Q.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome aboard Tyrroneous, you have found the greatest smokin' site on the net!

Ribs are a little tricky at first, but if you try the 3-2-1 method, you'll be amazed at the results. Try this link: http://www.wyntk.us/food/3-2-1-rib-method.shtml

Have fun!


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome to smf. You got the best place for info and tons of great smokin. Best of luck with all you do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cman95 (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome you ole stump jumper!!! This is THE place!!


----------



## dingle (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome to THE site. Good luck with all future smoking adventures. I agree with HawgHeaven with the 3-2-1 rib process. was one of the first smokes I had done after joning the forum. I personally haven't done them any different since.


----------



## monstah (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! Glad you found us!


----------



## rip (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome to the site, you found the right place.


----------



## powerpig (Dec 12, 2007)

From a former Mississippian to a current one, welcome!


----------



## irwinwd (Dec 12, 2007)

welcome, you've come to the right place for a wealth of information.  I've yet to find a site that tops smf on the subject!


----------



## dono (Dec 12, 2007)

welcome the smf it's a great place to learn. and I too suck at ribs lol


----------



## wavector (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. The 3-2-1 method is good, but I prefer low and slow. I smoked two slabs low and slow for 8 hours and they came out great. I have used the 3-2-1 method but it's not for me because I have problems over-cooking the meat and the bones fall out. Low and slow for me. Everyone is different.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to the *SMF*!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Nice to have you.


----------



## tyrroneous (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome everybody.  

I'll definitely be tackling the ribs again...probably over the Christmas holidays.  I'll have to give the 3-2-1 method a shot.


----------



## papadave (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum from another Mississippian. These folks are great and will help you with any question you can come up with. Enjoy!


----------



## terrance o (Dec 13, 2007)

one more welcome from a fellow mississippian.  Hope you enjoy it here. So far its been good to me.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 13, 2007)

Glad to have you amongst the SMF members. Sounds like somebody wanted to make you happy with that special birthday gift. Good Luck on your future smokes my friend.


----------

